# Picture of My sister and I



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

she seems to think we look alike...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this is kinda scary to look at


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

you guys do look alike


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the resemblance is uncanny...i'm serious.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

does she have a dick?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> does she have a dick?
> [snapback]843623[/snapback]​


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dam u guys do look alike..... both of u are UGLY

at least she got makeup on to cover up


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i also want to add that her shoulders are more shapely than hyphen....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Dam u guys do look alike..... both of u are UGLY
> 
> at least she got makeup on to cover up
> [snapback]843627[/snapback]​


haha.. not everyone can be a Gangster like you. "Rollin in da hood while working at a LFS! I busta-cap in this Playa who come in fo sum victs!"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> this is kinda scary to look at
> [snapback]843614[/snapback]​












YOu my firend look like a TOOL

But yea, you guys have the same nose (no pun intended)

Also, do you two think alik? she lives and dies for money? want to ''rule'' the world
;?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

the really scary part is u do look alike but







she's kinda hot so now i feel dirty







its almsot like i said ure hot which u are so obviously not

oh wait i get it peacock would be hot as a girl lol

ooooooh now i feel even dirtier excuse while i vomit


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Does she like Weak Minded Fat Doods???

J/K...

sorry bout the hostility the other night, I just got pissed...

But seriously... give her my #


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you guys look way to alike! How old is she?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i think you shouldnt of posted either pic honestly.....


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

yah, real similar.. she have a #?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

her pic looks like it came from the 70's


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Same forehead, exactly.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> haha.. not everyone can be a Gangster like you. "Rollin in da hood while working at a LFS! I busta-cap in this Playa who come in fo sum victs!"
> [snapback]843632[/snapback]​


 well actually im rolling in da hood while MANAGING a cellular store with 19 employees.... and scince i do the schedules i got a PART-TIME job working in the BEST LFS in the AREA









sh*t i get paid close to $11 to talk fish...thats gravy on top of my salary man.... while im getting paid ur on the computer ...and when ur off the computer ...your READING a book on how to be a good parent/ how to do water changes :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> sh*t i get paid close to $11 to talk fish...[snapback]843794[/snapback]​


LOL. yep, i bet you do talk fish.. just like all those other dipshit LFS employees who know close to nothing.

"Yo playa! Those Ps are Phat! Phat yo!"

fucken wannabee gangbangers talking fish.. LOL.. i can see it now LOOOL!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> well actually im rolling in da hood while MANAGING a cellular store with 19 employees.... and scince i do the schedules i got a PART-TIME job working in the BEST LFS in the AREA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I heard cockbass was Donald Trump jr. from somewhere


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> LOL. yep, i bet you do talk fish.. just like all those other dipshit LFS employees who know close to nothing.
> 
> "Yo playa! Those Ps are Phat! Phat yo!"
> 
> ...


I hate to say it.......but that is kinda fuckin funny. gj CB


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Now does this Person Look like he is in Control of his Life?









Wonder how his sister would look like if it was she in this Pic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Now does this Person Look like he is in Control of his Life?:laugh:
> [snapback]843920[/snapback]​


Ok you have a point there.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

you don't really have a sister, you just photoshopped your own pic, didn't you ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Peacock, there is a strong family resemblance there.









Incidently, would you happen to have any full body shots of her in that bikini?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I now feel dumber for having read this.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you do look alike


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> does she have a dick?
> [snapback]843623[/snapback]​


no no, you missed the point here.

its does PEACOCK have TITS?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

holy sh*t when i was younger i worked night shift at costco's with a girl who looked 100% like her...man this is scaryt her name was valery i think..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

It seriously looks like Peacock with lipstick and a wig *shudders*


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I sure hope you people realize that's a Photoshop. No way is that for real.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn are you twins


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pretty uncanny man!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

poor girl....fancy looking like you !!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

thats just you in a wig and make-up isnt it??


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I don`t think you look alike, I like your sisters pic but yours...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

whos the hottie in the black shirt


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like a before and after picture...

Can't tell which is before and which is after. It should be labeled.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Vince said:


> Looks like a before and after picture...
> 
> Can't tell which is before and which is after. It should be labeled.
> 
> ...


LOL.. duh what do you mean? hhmm i dont get it..

they do share alot of the same facial features, the picture looks old though maybe thats actually his sister/mother ya know keep it in the family sh*t, he did say in another post that his dad did some sh*t to him that will stick with him for the rest of his life..



Peacock said:


> yes although because he was extremely forcefull i now suffer from certain personality traits.. [snapback]843733[/snapback]​


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> LOL.. duh what do you mean? hhmm i dont get it..
> 
> they do share alot of the same facial features, the picture looks old though maybe thats actually his sister/mother ya know keep it in the family sh*t, he did say in another post that his dad did some sh*t to him that will stick with him for the rest of his life..
> [snapback]844455[/snapback]​


What don't you get? Never seen those "Before/After" ads? Sex change operation?

It's a joke!

Anyway...geezeez.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Vince said:


> What don't you get? Never seen those "Before/After" ads? Sex change operation?
> 
> It's a joke!
> 
> ...


OMG







i guess sarcasim doesnt translate well on the internet..

did you read the rest of my post? it was a joke too..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i am telling you - that's photoshop

end of story


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> no no, you missed the point here.
> 
> its does PEACOCK have TITS?
> [snapback]844060[/snapback]​


He did, apparently Neal was a fat m**********r. But now he's in shape.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Does she like Weak Minded Fat Doods???
> 
> J/K...
> 
> ...












and dam thank god you are related 
if both of you ever had kids togfether


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nice camera trick Neil, just come out of the closet already


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i feel a jerry springer show in the making yall remind me of them cats from euro trip

"you guys are the worst twins ever!"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i feel a jerry springer show in the making yall remind me of them cats from euro trip
> "you guys are the worst twins ever!"
> [snapback]844526[/snapback]​










that was one of the funniest movies i have seen in a while


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

LMAO !!! I guess it doesn't :laugh:







:laugh:









Anyhoo, that's what I saw on Maury show, Guys that used to be girls, and girls that used to be guys!!! So it's Shemales meets Hegirls!!!







:laugh:


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm sure it's the same person Neal finally decied to show the world who "he" I'm sorry who she really is.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> no no, you missed the point here.
> 
> its does PEACOCK have TITS?
> [snapback]844060[/snapback]​


no,no, you missed the point here.

Does Peacock dress up on the weekend?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i bet any thing this is to get guys to say shes hot when in reality the she is really peaweecock trying to own us


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> .
> [snapback]845869[/snapback]​










i love that one


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i love that one
> [snapback]845879[/snapback]​


Im telling you man, I borrowed it from cichlimadness.com

the Best Smilie EVER!!!
Im waiting for the Fizzle to post too, so i can use it on him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Im telling you man, I borrowed it from cichlimadness.com
> 
> the Best Smilie EVER!!!
> Im waiting for the Fizzle to post too, so i can use it on him.:laugh:
> [snapback]845893[/snapback]​


how about one of snoop dog for kaleem


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> how about one of snoop dog for kaleem
> [snapback]845906[/snapback]​


Bitch goddamn Kaleem!!!








Peanut is Funny


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Bitch goddamn Kaleem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










how did that peanut thing start


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: how did that peanut thing start
> [snapback]845919[/snapback]​


I havent the slightest Idear.
I think his name before Hefferxxxx was Peanut.
I know hes the one who started calling shutter13 shitter


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I havent the slightest Idear.
> I think his name before Hefferxxxx was Peanut.
> I know hes the one who started calling shutter13 shitter
> 
> ...










i love that shitter one
i should ask mike to change mt name to Dr.Green


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Twins


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

fugly


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

all i have to say is you look like you would be an asshole


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Neal, you are one to talk about impersonating gangsters. Just look at you in that pic, even when you get your pic taken you try to look like a thug







and lets not mention who got onto www.wiggaz.com









and reddragon, everytime I see that pic of Neal after he got the sh*t beat out of him by his girlffriend (still think it was his mom though) I cant help myself from busting out laughing


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I bet your sister would be really extactic if she learned you posted her pic on a board


----------

